# aquascaping store in NJ?



## skafjad (Jun 13, 2006)

Anybody know a good aquascaping store in NJ?


----------



## Drunktank (Apr 6, 2006)

u mean a store w/ good aquascaping supplies? what exactly are u looking/asking for


----------



## skafjad (Jun 13, 2006)

*NJ stores*

i'm mainly looking for somebody who knows what he's selling, plant-wise, with a good selection of plants, moss (i visited 3 megastores so far and 2 out of 3 looked at me in a funny way when i inquired about moss, the 3rd said he was expecting some riccia but it'll take a few months) , i am willing to travel gr8 distances  , i live in south jersey 15 minutes away from philly


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't know the area in relation to where you live, but Absolutely Fish is one of the most well known stores to plant hobbyists and carries a good selection of plants. FishtownUSA also has a good selection of rare and common plants.


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

I haven't made the journey, but I've heard the In Living Color in Marlton, NJ has a decent setup. I don't know how knowledgable they are...

Also, Aqaurium Center in Clementon had some plants last time I stopped in on the way home from AC :wink:

In Living Color
446 RT-70 (W), Marlton, NJ 08053
856-985-3474
Can't find a website, but:
http://reefsoftheworld.com/ilc/storepictures.html

Aquarium Center
1295 Blackwood-Clementon Road
Clementon, NJ 08021
856-627-6262
http://www.aquariumcenter.biz/


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

skafjad said:


> i'm mainly looking for somebody who knows what he's selling, plant-wise, with a good selection of plants, moss (i visited 3 megastores so far and 2 out of 3 looked at me in a funny way when i inquired about moss, the 3rd said he was expecting some riccia but it'll take a few months) , i am willing to travel gr8 distances  , i live in south jersey 15 minutes away from philly


But, if you want some Riccia, I can send you some (2"x2" mat?) for the cost of shipping...so what, like $4-5?


----------

